# Why cannot "*bootonly.iso" find "*disc1.iso" ?



## sw2wolf (Apr 7, 2012)

I have extracted  FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso into a FAT32 partition (dï¼š\FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1) .

Then *I* boot FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso and all seems ok, but it cannot find dï¼š\FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1 and cannot install.


Sincerely!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

bsdinstall(8), or maybe the install script running it, looks for an ISO label.  But bootonly probably doesn't even look for that.

Since you already have the full disc1 ISO, why not just put that on a CD and boot from it?


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 7, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> bsdinstall(8), or maybe the install script running it, looks for an ISO label.  But bootonly probably doesn't even look for that.
> 
> Since you already have the full disc1 ISO, why not just put that on a CD and boot from it?


Because the machine has no CD drive.  I use grub4dos to start bootonly:


```
title install FreeBSD 9.0
find --set-root /FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso
map --mem /FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso (hd32)
map --hook
chainloader (hd32)
boot
```

disc1 ISO is too big for grub4dos to start it directly as it maps the ISO to memory .


----------



## dave (Apr 7, 2012)

FreeBSD doesn't use drive letters such as D:.  You need to mount the partition.  Or, simply choose FTP and install via the Internet.  That is how the bootonly disc is typically used.


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 7, 2012)

dave said:
			
		

> FreeBSD doesn't use drive letters such as D:.  You need to mount the partition.  Or, simply choose FTP and install via the Internet.  That is how the bootonly disc is typically used.


How to mount the FAT32 partition in bootonly?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

See bsdinstall(8) about the BSDINSTALL_DISTDIR variable.  Don't know if the bootonly version will look for the distfiles to be present there before downloading them.

The FAT partition can be mounted from the install CD shell with mount -t msdosfs.  See mount(8) and mount_msdosfs(8).


----------

